# How "real" is the Sigma Art 135/1.8 OIS rumor?



## switters (May 19, 2013)

I am trying out the 135L right now. It's a phenomenal lens, of course. But I do find situations where OIS would be helpful, and a little extra light-gathering capability never hurts. 

Has Sigma actually announced that the 135/1.8 OIS is coming, or is that more of an unsubstantiated rumor at this point?


----------



## charlesa (May 19, 2013)

Never heard of it being mentioned


----------



## switters (May 19, 2013)

Oops. Just found the original rumor: http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/135mm-f1-8-dg-os-art-next-from-sigma-cr1/

Looks like it's not certain at all.


----------



## crasher8 (May 19, 2013)

I believe it's just hope and dreams.


----------



## 9VIII (May 20, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> I believe it's just hope and dreams.



Sigh. I wanted it to be a pillar of truth so much, the thought of that lens kept me so content.


----------

